# Comp Eggs



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

i just bought a trio of comps female bag has some small things in the one corner look like eggs not gravel for sure, wondering what I should do need help asap. Thanks. Also any pics of the eggs would help. Thanks


----------

